
Redefining agricultural yields: from tonnes to people nourished per hectare - kawera
http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/8/3/034015
======
kawera
A 4 minute video abstract for those in a hurry:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmBVbqEPeC0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmBVbqEPeC0)

